# MORE BLOODY YAWN PICS



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Been messing around with the camera again today and thought i'd try to capture him yawning....
Here's some of the results, 2 pics which i just liked, and 2 yawning pics








Critique? 
View attachment 50296
shutter speed 1/250 f2.2 iso 50
View attachment 50295
shutter speed 1/200 f4.5 iso 50
View attachment 50294
shutter speed 1/250 f2.2 iso 50
View attachment 50293
shutter speed 1/250 f2.2 iso 50


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bloody hell, those are Fantastic Shots Yorkie!
Used the Flach didnt you?
a Shutter SPeed of 1/250, That right there is Flach speed.:laugh: 
How are you likin the new FLach?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#4 is the best, great shot!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

great pics as usual, he looks bloody scary in that 1st pic


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Its interesting messing with the flash,








The hardest part is holding the flash in position with one hand while trying to focus and operate the camera shutter with the other








I need to find a way of holding iy above the tank.
Also the design of the tank is a pain in the arse. Theres a strengthening bar right across the midle which gets in the way








Its all trial and error, tokk my first pics of my frog eatin a mouse today, i'll post it in the non-p section


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Frankly I think your bloody pics stink! All they do is put us to shame!








Seriously Great work! It gives us something to shoot for.
Might want to start considering giving lessons..


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Yorkshire, send me your camera and tank setup please.


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Been messing around with the camera again today and thought i'd try to capture him yawning....
> Here's some of the results, 2 pics which i just liked, and 2 yawning pics
> 
> 
> ...










Now thats a nice pic!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Once again.....speechless!!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for looking and commenting guys








The flash will make the action pics a lot easier to capture, just need to learn photoshop to get the colours spot on








Here's another two pics from today :nod:


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

those are def some kick ass pics of him yawning, he has a huge mouth.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Those pics are bloody good.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Been messing around with the camera again today and thought i'd try to capture him yawning....
> Here's some of the results, 2 pics which i just liked, and 2 yawning pics
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics, like always


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are simply kickass pics, the second attachment yawn is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

those are great, POTM for sure


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Jeeezus that fiest pic is amazing!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Those are simply kickass pics, the second attachment yawn is awesome!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]903073[/snapback]​


Thanks for the feedback guys,

pyrokingbrand, i like that one the best out of the two, it also makes a better wallpaper









Here's another "out of the darkness" pic


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

You have some really good colour depth with those shots Yorkie... they are great!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome as always. your pics r just getting better and better


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome fish


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Amazing pics.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

THose are some beautifull pics by the way how did you get him to pose for the camera my piranhas usually swim all over the place.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Amazing pics and P.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Your new flash makes quiet the difference!! Must say I like this set of pics, the quality is much improved









Regarding the difficulty in holding the flash, just place it on a tripod. That way you can position it wherever you need without having to hold on to it while focusing and taking the snap.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn you and your skills :laugh: 
Beautiful as always :nod:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

skelator said:


> Your new flash makes quiet the difference!! Must say I like this set of pics, the quality is much improved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank skelator, I've just found a large piece of polystirene, so i'm gonna cut a hole in it for the flash and use it like a lid. May work, may not....but worth a try








Glad you like the pics, and thanks all for commenting


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Much improved, I told you flash was the way to go









Mine is sitting in my camera bag until I can get a wireless transmitter, which is, naturally, way overpriced (200 dollars for a short range radio transmitter to operate my flash, and a cellphone that works on a wider range with more functions, more encryption, more features can be had for 30 dollars...).


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Much improved, I told you flash was the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought about a wireless transmitter, but at £30 just for a flash extension cable, i didnt even bother asking about the price of a wireless transmitter.
Next purchase will probably be a canon SLR camera, but that is way off in the future as they are totally out of my price range at the mo.
Do you think moving up to a SLR will make a big improvement Twitch? 
Just trying to justify the extra cost


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Unless you're planning on printing alot of these shots on paper, I don't think it will make *any* difference. Resolution wise, when you resize down to web images the picture becomes whatever you resized down to. So having a 5 megapixel camera versus a 16 megapixel will make no difference at all when the picture is resized to roughly 1.5 megapixels to post on the web since those extra pixels are simply deleted. The only other real difference is less noise at higher ISO settings which, if you're using a flash means very little. Don't get me wrong, I love my camera, but for what I'm using it for, if I hadn't gotten the deal I did I'd be just as happy with a G6 or Sony 828. If you want an example of someone taking pictures with a camera like yours as good or better than anyone using a DSLR, look at some of Dracofish's work. She recently got a DSLR because she's printing her shots, but her reptile shots don't really have any room for improvement in terms of sharpness, color or detail.

Not exactly a good way of justifying the cost I know, but that's my honest opinion. If you want a way of justifying the cost... well they ARE totally bad ass







On top of that, if you're doing photography outside of aquarium stuff like landscapes and sports photography the ability to buy specialized lenses like telephotos and super wide angles makes them alot more useful, but for stuff like aquarium shots and basic photography, you'll be alright with what you have. Lenses are expensive too, that macro you got works great and you're lucky because for me at least, a macro is prohibitively expensive and I can't shell out the money for one at the moment, 400 bucks or so for a decent one. There's some really cool equipment out there, but the costs can be astronomical. I got someone's set up information for a shot they did hoping to get suggestions on my next purchases and upon looking up prices found a600 dollar flash, 1100 dollar macro flash ring and 1500 dollar macro lense. You can certainly get away with alot cheaper equipment on the "SLR-like" cameras like yours and have roughly the same results, so long as you aren't printing them in larger formats. Once you get involved with printing, then an SLR becomes far superior to the SLR-like cameras.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Do you think moving up to a SLR will make a big improvement Twitch?
> Just trying to justify the extra cost
> 
> 
> ...


Twitch Summed it Pretty Damn Good!
You wont really notice Much Difference in your pics, unless you print em.
I thought about Going to DSLR, But naw, I dont print, and My Camera does the Job. DSLRS Are awesome Pieces of Equipment though, but man, I got Deep Pockets.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info elTwitch and Gordeez, i think i'll just get more practice in with what i've got for the mo, seeing as i rarely print pics off.
I've hardly used the macro lenses so far,its snowing over hear and there's not many bugs and insects to practice on








I've mostly consentrated on aquarium pics so far, because it gives me something to do in the house while i'm looking after my little one. I'll be experimenting with other areas of photography as soon as the oportunities arise :nod: 
Hoping to get a water dragon in the next couple of days, so it will be another animal to get some practice with


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Nice pics again Pete...I do like that twig. Must get me one for the pygo tank !!!

Water dragons ? Nasty things, ain't they...don't they bite ? Mind you, so does a Rhom....

You got snow ? Can't see up the bloody road here !!!

Later,

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Nice pics again Pete...I do like that twig. Must get me one for the pygo tank !!!
> 
> Water dragons ? Nasty things, ain't they...don't they bite ? Mind you, so does a Rhom....
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich
Dont know a great deal about water dragons, only gonna be keeping it a short while. I'm aquiring it for a friend :laugh: 
And every pet i've got is carivourous and can bite, even my frog









Its been snowing on and off all day, looks like i'll be going sledging tomorrow


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

#1 is >all


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

"Its been snowing on and off all day, looks like i'll be going sledging tomorrow"..

Looks like I'll be going nowhere tomorrow if this lot keeps up !!

Good luck with the tyranosaur mate...you have some weird friends !!!

Rich


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Yorkie, I was bored and got some New Software today, Illustrator, I was playing arond.
Anyhow, Is the fishs' Color more like this?

*Edit* That Motherfocker wouldnt Attatch, Sumbitch!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez, cant see a pic







,
but if it tones down the yellow to a more silver look then yup


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dammit they need more green to them








but they look stunning.that flash makes him look creepy and great focusing job.now u just need your wife to hold the flash while u take pics and everything will come out better


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

the first one is definately my favorite "yawn" pic yet. but i love the darkness of the backround in all the pictures. keep em coming!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> dammit they need more green to them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr. Green, I like the effect the flash gives, but if i dont learn to use photoshop to correct the flash effect there may well be a Dr. Yellow[/SIZE]









And dont be giving the GF ideas of grandeour







wife indeed
(although i am trying to talk her into standing still for an hour and holding the flash :nod: )


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > dammit they need more green to them
> ...










dont deny the wife part is already there just with out the ring

but if u put on her soap opera's next to the tank then she will watch her shows while holding the flash








and you should p mike and tell him your new name is Dr.yellow
and gordeez will be Dr.white


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Like this?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats better than my original Twitch








The yellow is caused by the reflected sand colour i think, may be wrong though .


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think it should cause that much yellow from the sand, obviously on the underside of the fish, but the lighting from above should be white. It's just your white balance, you should set it specifically for "flash" and it should come out more true to life.

And I'm no photoshop master, I can only tweak color balance a little bit, some guys can do amazing things and still have it look natural, I'm not one of those guys


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yorkie, your rhom needs to get more sleep... and stop staying up so late watching fish porn!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's just one pic from today which i quite like









And thanks again for looking and commenting guys


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

Incredible pics. I need to get setup with a nice camera too. My automatic digital is no fun.


----------



## dayday (Feb 22, 2005)

nice pics man


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Awesome pics and setup bro !


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Here's just one pic from today which i quite like
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam yorkie
your pics makes me want to grab my camera and start clicking away


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Those are really gr8 pic's
fantastic.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome pics! as always!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Last shot, the Side Shot, The lighting is Fantastic Yorkie


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> That Last shot, the Side Shot, The lighting is Fantastic Yorkie
> [snapback]908380[/snapback]​


Thanks Gordeez, i know it aint a yawning pic, but it is still one of my favourites :nod:

I've posted most of the pics in my gallery, where they can be enlarged,
looks a lot better when you can see all the detail in the scales etc :laugh:


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

he's onyl yawning because he's bored of you sticking the camera in his face









seriously - nice shots though ...

carl


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > That Last shot, the Side Shot, The lighting is Fantastic Yorkie
> ...


Yea, thats one of the Best shots Yorkie.
The lighting still as me Looking at that picture!
Where did you have the Flach? On top of the Tank?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


i havent got a tripod to attach the flash to, so i just found a large piece of polystirene to act as a lid for the tank and cut slots for the flash in it. I think the flash was almost directly above the rhom when i took the pic








Got a few more ideas to try for positioning the flash, so prepare for yet another photo whore post









lophius- must admit that i was wondering if you guys were gettin bored of me posting pics all the time, but its the best way i've found to improve my picture taking, so i'm gonna carry on .


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


Thats Genious!
Gordeez found a Flash for the Cybershot, but its not worth it from what hes Read.
Besides, Gordeez has Lighting Power :laugh: 
Gordeez will be looking forward your Next Posts :nod:


----------

